
Show HN: SnooBooks – Dive Deep into Reddit's Favorite Books - ryangittins
https://snoobooks.com/
======
danielskogly
This looks pretty interesting! Would really like a way to filter based on
genres, as there seems to be an overwhelming amount of comics that I'm not
interested in at all.

Another neat feature would be to see top books of all time and for a specific
year, instead of only specific months.

Looks a very tiny bit weird that when going to the next page from the first
page, the "Previous" button shows up before the content has loaded.

Lastly, it might be a good idea to keep track of which comment sections have
been expanded, either in sessionStorage or as a query parameter. I misclicked
somewhere, and when I hit the back-button, the scroll position was off because
I had earlier expanded a comment section.

~~~
ryangittins
Hey, thanks a lot for the feedback! I appreciate it.

You actually can explore a whole year at a time by selecting "-All-" for the
month. Originally I had the ability to do the same with year, but it was
painfully slow even with heavy caching. Something to revisit!

Thanks for the feedback on the page glitchiness as well. This was my first go
at it with KnockoutJS, so I'm sure I did a hundred things wrong. I learned a
lot, though!

If you like this, you should check out Hacker News Books
([http://hackernewsbooks.com/](http://hackernewsbooks.com/)) which was
originally posted
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12365693](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12365693))
here on HN by its creator, leandot. It was my inspiration for this project. I
fell in love with it and wanted to do something similar for Reddit.

~~~
danielskogly
Saw that now, not sure why I missed it!

Good that you learned a lot - didn't know people still used KnockoutJS, but
looks like you did well on this one.

Btw, another thing I noticed is that clicking the expand comments button a
second time does another request to fetch the comments - might want to check
client side if it's already fetched first, and also make sure that the
requests are cacheable. Looks like there's some `no-cache` headers set. (btw2,
I was in fact expecting it to toggle the comments, ie. close them, but that's
another thing)

Also, it seems like you manage to rewrite the normal amazon links in comment
bodies to add your affiliate code, but the smile.amazon.com-links remain
unchanged. Not sure if this is intended or not, but might be worth checking
out.

Thanks for the tip! Saw that post when it was on HN originally, also pretty
cool :)

